# Wierd bugs



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

After about 4k miles on my 04 I have noticed a few odd things.

today them temp guage topped out all of a sudden, had been on maybe 10 mins, maybe 50 degrees outside. Warning came on then it dropped went to normal. Tried to make it happen again it wont.

Also had the speakers justs stop, no sound from any driving down the road, turned it off, turned back on and fine.

Also had the speedo go crazy once


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Don't know about your speakers, but there is a bulliton to reflash your insturment cluster's operating system for those other problems. Mine did the same thing.


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

Sounds like the same issues seen here: http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=10223

I'd take a little visit to your dealer for some TSB work


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I have had the stereo turn itself off by itself on two occasions in a year. I remember a few others on this forum reporting the same thing. 

I've also had "ABS failure - Traction Control Turned Off" occur twice in last 3 months. After cycling the ignition it has cleared up the error both time. 

The computer in this car may be too smart for our good.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

04 I got used with 24k on it.

Im debating on going into the dealer though we arent on good terms there.

If I can make them go over all kinds of stuff and get out cheap I'll do it


----------



## SHUMPARD (Nov 7, 2006)

Taxman said:


> 04 I got used with 24k on it.
> 
> Im debating on going into the dealer though we arent on good terms there.
> 
> If I can make them go over all kinds of stuff and get out cheap I'll do it


I'VE HAD THIS SAME PROBLEM WITH MY CLUSTER PANEL ON MY 04
GTO. BUT THE PROMLEM WITH THE TEMP GAUGE MEANS THE CAR IS OVER HEATING. MY CAR IS 4K OUT OF WARRANTY AND AT DEALER SERVICE BECAUSE TWO COOLING FANS ARE OUT. THE CAR OVERHEATED IN TRAFFIC
FROM NORMAL TEMP TO RED LINE IN LESS THA 10 SECONDS. I COULD'NT PULL OVER QUICKLY. IS THAT SOMETHING THAT SHOULD BE COVERED UNDER WARRANT COMPLETELY?


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

gremlins. dam thoughs little guys. :lol: hope you get them out.


----------

